# Ab aufs Dach der Pfalz - Donnersbergtour 19.11.06



## X-Präsi (14. November 2006)

Lang lang ists her - aber die schönen Trails werden noch da sein 

Auf gehts zum Donnersberg mit den Beinharten. 

*Fakten Fakten Fakten*

Länge der Tour: 35,2 Km
Höhenunterschied: 750 Höhenmeter
Schwierigkeitsgrad: konditionell: leicht bis mittel / technisch: mittel
Guide: Thomas K. aus WI (meinereiner)
Start: 11 Uhr Parkplatz Blockhausrestaurant in Dannenfels

Sollte das Wetter nicht passen oder anderes (sehr wichtiges) dazwischen kommen, sage ich hier morgens um 9 Uhr die Tour ab.

*Was geht?*
Ganz in unserer Nähe (nur 40 Km von Mainz) gibt es einen richtigen Tourenleckerbissen, den Donnersberg. Ein Netz aus alten Bauernpfaden, schmalen Schleichwegen und einsamen Waldtrails serviert Bikern/Bikerinnen eine Reihe von fahrtechnischen Leckerbissen.
Die Tour beinhaltet viele, durchweg auch für nicht so Versierte fahrbare Trails. Neueinsteiger sollten aber an der einen oder anderen Stelle vielleicht doch lieber schieben. 
Eines der Highlights wird die Erklimmung des Daches der Pfalz, der Königsstuhl, (687 müNN) sein.

*Wer kann mit?*
Jeder der Zeit, Lust und Laune hat und nen Helm aufsetzt. Nichtmitglieder sind herzlich willkommen, aber auf eigene Gefahr. Außerdem halten wir uns selbstverständlich an DIMB-Trailrules: 
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43

Wer mit will, postet bitte hier kurz...
Teilnehmerlimit liegt diesmal bei 15! Werden wir um die Jahreszeit aber eh nicht erreichen...

*Korrektur vom 16.11.: Teilnehmerzahl erreicht. Anmeldungen erst wieder möglich, wenn jemand absagt!*


*Anfahrt aus Richtung Mainz/Wiesbaden:*
Autobahn A 63 Richtung Kaiserslautern - Abfahrt Kirchheimbolanden - rechts abbiegen Beschilderung Kirchheimbolanden - nach ca. 100 m an der Ampel links abbiegen Beschilderung Marnheim (L401) - nach 1,7 km rechts abbiegen Beschilderung Dannenfels - nach 100 m links abbiegen Richtung Dannenfels (L398) - nach 6,5 km Dannenfels, hier: 1. Querstraße links Beschilderung Dreisen - nächste Möglichkeit rechts Richtung Börrstadt - nächste Möglichkeit wieder rechts in die Oberstraße Richtung Kloster Gethsemani - nach ca. 100 m links Richtung Kloster Gethsemani - in Spitzkehre Parkplatz Blockhausrestaurant - hier Start der Tour


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

ich komme gerne (als Gast) mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Da will ich auch nicht fehlen...reserviert ein Plätzchen für mich!


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2006)

Der Beschreibung nach sollte ich das auch mit meinem alten HT gut schaffen.
Wenn ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit finde bin ich wohl auch dabei


----------



## KommissarZufall (14. November 2006)

würde auch mitkommen.
komm hier aus mainz und müsste dann irgendwie dahin. auto hab ich nich. wär also cool, wenn mich einer mitnehmen könnte. ansonsten würde ich mal wieder der bahn vertrauen müssen....
vielleicht ergibt sich ja was....


----------



## Markus B. (14. November 2006)

Hallo,
wie beim Stammtisch schon besprochen, bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei.

Bis Sonntag
Gruß
Markus


----------



## T. J. (14. November 2006)

Ich würd' auch gerne mitmachen. Solange ich nix hochschieben muss..

Gruß,
t_j


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2006)

Freu mich dabei zu sein
Grüsse an den Lütten und die präsihex
Frank


----------



## mr.binford (15. November 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei(als Gast), 
Fährt jemand aus KH an? 
bekomme noch ein Rad bei mir unter.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. November 2006)

Möchte mich auch hiermit anmelden. Hab das letzte mal Kreuznacher Spitzkehren-Staub geleckt und brauchs mal wieder


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... und brauchs mal wieder



Und dann gehst du Rad fahren  ? Hilft das? 

Sorry. Sehr OT und nur der frühen Morgenstunde zuzuschreiben.


Kelme - viel Spaß in der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fthoma (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

wenn mein Rad nach dem Abflug wieder ganz sein sollte werde ich mich auch zum Biken einfinden. Zur Zeit sind nämlich die Felgen zum Einspeichen beim Radhändler und Mavic liefert die Speichen nicht . so ist das halt wenn man aus Frankreich mal etwas braucht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. November 2006)

Fahre gerne mit am Sonntag!

Biete evtl. Mitfahrgelegenheit

Gruß   Peter


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Bei mir dürfte das auch mal endlich klappen.


----------



## Sparcy (15. November 2006)

Bin dabei, um die beinhart Quote etwas zu erhöhen  

Bis dann...


----------



## lokalhorst (15. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei
als Gast
Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da will ich auch nicht fehlen...reserviert ein Plätzchen für mich!
> 
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Thomas ich hab ganz vergessen das mein Bike bei Rotwild ist. Meinst Du ich kann auch mit nem alten Stumpi, vorne Hart und hinten Hart, mitfahren?


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (15. November 2006)

Auf den Donnersbergtrails bin ich dabei - und trage damit auch ein wenig für die Beinhartquote bei ;-)

Bis Sonntag!
Ulrich


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2006)

Da ich den Donnersberg noch nicht kenne, werde ich mich mal bei euch anschließen - in der Hoffnung, das meine Erkältung bis zum WE endgültig verschwunden ist  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (16. November 2006)

Is noch ein Platz frei?
Wenn ja, bin ich dabei!

Jetzt als Mitglied!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Bettina (16. November 2006)

Was mache ich eigentlich verkehrt?   
Ich esse brav mein Tellerchen leer und trotzdem habe ich seit einiger Zeit immer wenn Touren angesagt werden, was anderes vor.  So viele Sonntage im November und ausgerechnet am 19. kann ich nicht.  Und schönes Wetter bekommt ihr noch dazu. 
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## maifelder (16. November 2006)

Bettina schrieb:


> Was mache ich eigentlich verkehrt?
> Ich esse brav mein Tellerchen leer und trotzdem habe ich seit einiger Zeit immer wenn Touren angesagt werden, was anderes vor.  So viele Sonntage im November und ausgerechnet am 19. kann ich nicht.  Und schönes Wetter bekommt ihr noch dazu.
> Euch viel Spaß





Das frage ich mich auch, schon wieder eine Tour ohne mich.

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. November 2006)

Super Idee, da muß ich dabei sein, suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit evtl. mit Gosser?


----------



## arina (16. November 2006)

Hallo Präsi,
leider am Samstag ohne Auto und mit Hund, sonst wäre ich gern mitgefahren. Ich war zwar schon einige Male am Donnersberg unterwegs, aber es hätte mir schon Spaß  gemacht - es gibt ja dort einiges an unterhaltsamen Trails - zumal ich mittlerweile nach 8 Wochen Spezialtraining (die Silbersee-Schieberei ist mir etwas nahe gegangen) die Anstiege besser bewältigt hätte. 
Also, viel Vergnügen, bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß Adelheid


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. November 2006)

Bähhhhh, heuuul, schluchtz. 

Da guckt Frau mal ein paar Tage nicht ins Forum und schon sind alle Plätze belegt     

Könnte man eine (langjährige) Beinharte (Frau !!!  ) nicht etwas bevorzugt behandeln?! Bräuchte auch nur einen Platz, das langsamer M muß schaffe gehe. 

Und den Uwe würde ich glatt mitnehmen - nur für die Brüllaffen ist mit Sicherheit (!) kein Platz mehr......  

Wie stehen meine Chancen?

LG Marion


----------



## Floyd_1969 (16. November 2006)

Bettina schrieb:


> Was mache ich eigentlich verkehrt?
> Ich esse brav mein Tellerchen leer und trotzdem habe ich seit einiger Zeit immer wenn Touren angesagt werden, was anderes vor.  So viele Sonntage im November und ausgerechnet am 19. kann ich nicht.  Und schönes Wetter bekommt ihr noch dazu.
> Euch viel Spaß



Tja ich bin am Sonntag auch nicht da.Bin bei Schwiegermuttern.Aber irgendwann kommt der Tag wo ich mit zum Donnersberg fahre 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Deleted 47366 (16. November 2006)

da der donnersberg ja direkt bei mir vor der haustür liegt, wäre ich auch dabei gewesen...hab aber leider keine zeit.
obwohl ich seit jahren den dberg erkunde und als bevorzugtes bikerevier habe, konnte ich die bilder nicht wirklich zuordnen die ihr da online gestellt habt...scheinen aber auch schon etwas älter zu sein.

vllt könnt ihr mal beschreiben wos genau lang geht.

der trail fraktion kann ich im übrigen folgendes an herz legen: 
1. vom parkplatz richtung adlerbogen fahren. nach ca 1000m kommt so ne erste schwarze blockhütte mit aussicht... (glaube die stelle heißt hirtenfels) an der biegt man normalerweise rechts ab in richtung adlerbogen. es geht aber auch links weiter und von dort an einige schöne treppenstufen bergab richtung dannenfels.... komplett fahrbar aber techn. anspruchsvoll. aber wenn man runtergefahren ist, betonung auf gefahren, fühlt man sich gut ^^. macht echt spaß. aber vorsicht: hier gabs schon schlüsselbeinbrüche... ^^ 
2. von der wacht am rhein runter in richtung dannenfels/kloster...trail mit serpentinen, leider nur kurz (ca 1km) und etwas älter der weg - aber gut.

3. weg/ trail vom parkplatz am adlerbogen vorbei richtung wildensteiner tal bei steinbach. vermutlich bekannt aber echt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2006)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Bähhhhh, heuuul, schluchtz.
> 
> Da guckt Frau mal ein paar Tage nicht ins Forum und schon sind alle Plätze belegt
> 
> ...



Du bist ja so schlank, dass Du auf dem Trail kaum auffällst  Bist dabei. Und erfahrungsgemäß fallen ja auch immer wieder welche aus. Außerdem bietest Du total sozialverträglich ne Mitfahrgelgenheit.

Viele Grüße ans langsame M und er soll sich mal wieder blicken lassen


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Biete evtl. Mitfahrgelegenheit
> 
> Gruß   Peter



woher kommst denn?


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Thomas ich hab ganz vergessen das mein Bike bei Rotwild ist. Meinst Du ich kann auch mit nem alten Stumpi, vorne Hart und hinten Hart, mitfahren?
> 
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten - früher sind wir die STrecke sogar ohne Bremsen gefahren 

Passt scho...


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2006)

dondinero86 schrieb:


> ...scheinen aber auch schon etwas älter zu sein.


mmh - vor nem Jahr waren die Trails aber eigentlich noch da...  



dondinero86 schrieb:


> ...
> vllt könnt ihr mal beschreiben wos genau lang geht.


guggscht Du hier ins trailbook: 
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=53&Itemid=28


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2006)

Sooo - maximale Zahl an Teilnehmern erreicht!

*Anmeldungen gelten ab jetzt nur noch, wenn sich vorher jemand abgemeldet hat!

Aber Chance! Möchte gerne tags zuvor die Strecke noch mal abfahren (mal gucken wies nach nem Jahr Abstinenz aussieht). Wer möchte mit und kann mich sogar mitnehmen? Wäre dann Samstag Früh (ca. 10 Uhr los in Wiesbaden).*

@ Schnelles M.: falls "Uns Uwe" bei "grosser" einsteigen kann, würdest Du statt dessen dafür sorgen, dass der Guide den Weg zum Startplatz findet? Sprich - könntest Du mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. November 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> woher kommst denn?



oberursel. Werde aber von fUEL mitgenommen


----------



## radicalric (17. November 2006)

Da muß ich doch auch dabei sein um die Beinhartquote etwas zu erhöhen.
Bei so vielen Gastfahreranmeldungen kneift der eine oder andere ehe, und somit bin ich nach Marion der erste auf der Nachrückerliste.
Wer sich schon mal warmfahren mag, hat heute Abend die Gelegenheit
von 19.30 bis 20.00 beim Clubspinning. Wir haben noch Plätze frei.
Also runter von dem Sofa und ab geht's.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. November 2006)

Ich werde dann mit Grosser zum Dach der Pfalz kommen: hoffendlich bleibts trocken


----------



## Jens77 (17. November 2006)

In der Hoffnung daß noch ein paar absagen, trage ich mich hiermit in die Beinhart-Nachrückerliste ein.

Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (17. November 2006)

radicalric schrieb:


> von 19.30 bis 20.00
> Bis Sonntag



das reicht aber wirklich nur zum Warmfahren 

Dann komm ich auch.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. November 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Schnelles M.: falls "Uns Uwe" bei "grosser" einsteigen kann, würdest Du statt dessen dafür sorgen, dass der Guide den Weg zum Startplatz findet? Sprich - könntest Du mich mitnehmen?



Ok Thommes, da unser Uwe versorgt ist, darfst Du bei mir im Passerati mitfahren. Aber wehe Du schmuggelst mir eine gebrauchte Windel vom kleinen M. ins Auto..... :kotz: ...... dann gibt Ärger mit der großen M.  

Ich meld mich dann nochmal bei Dir!

LG Marion


----------



## X-Präsi (17. November 2006)

Ei subber! Aber meine TENA-Mister sind gestattet, ja? Ohne fahr ich keinen Meter mehr (alter Rennradfahrertipp hab ich mir sagen lassen)


----------



## laufand (17. November 2006)

Hi Thomas,

eigentlich hätten wir den So. schlemmend in Köln verbringen wollen. Da das aber (leider) abgesagt wurde, wollten wir (blackbike und ich) uns mal auf der Warteliste eintragen lassen.  
Vielleicht klappts ja noch, sonst gibt es für uns nur eine Grundlagen-Rhein-Tour  

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Und dann gehst du Rad fahren  ? Hilft das?
> 
> ....


Biken ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieht sich länger hin...


----------



## Rockside (18. November 2006)

Ich schreib mich einfach mal auf die Nachrückerliste, man wird sehen.

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

Hi Thomas, um bei mir zuhause den Frieden zu erhalten muß ich leider absagen.
Ich sach nur Palastrevolution!(Winterpokaldrama)

muß jetzt mal zur Schadensbegrenzung übergehen und physisch zu Hause bleiben.
Mir ist es ja wenigstens erlaubt vor dem Frühstück zum erweiterten Brötchenholen zu fahren so von 6 bis 11 aber dann hab ich zu Hause zu sein, die Mutter zu besuchen, mit der Schwiegermutter zu telefonieren, die Wäsche zu waschen, den Kamin anzustecken, Plätzchen für Weihnachten zu backen, die Olivenbäume einzuräumen, sowie die Zitrusgewächse und wenn ich dann nicht gestorben bin dann darf ich am Montag morgen wieder in den Wald. 

Also ein Platz steht zur Verfügung und wohl auch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit beim Roten Hirsch. 

Naja der Donnersberg ist ja wohl dann noch länger da und vllt. zeichnet jemand den Gps Track auf, und man kann individual nachholen, was morgen versäumt wird.

Euch Allen viel spaß und happy trails mit supi wetter.
Grüsse Frank


----------



## radicalric (18. November 2006)

Danke für Deine Absage Frank,
somit darf ich ganz offiziel mitfahren, da ich ja der erste auf der begehrten Teilnehmerliste bin (sorry Rolf).
Bis morgen dann in alter Frische

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. November 2006)

Hi Thomas,

habe gerade gelesen, daß ich morgen mein Auto 
bewegen muß!
Gibt es eine Adresse fürs Navi?

Gruß  Peter


----------



## KommissarZufall (18. November 2006)

so. ich mach auch noch ein platz frei. 
hab morgen doch nicht so viel zeit.

viel spaß euch allen!


----------



## Jens77 (18. November 2006)

Super! Dann bin ich der nächste der jetzt nachrücken kann.
Bis Morgen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## X-Präsi (18. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, um bei mir zuhause den Frieden zu erhalten muß ich leider absagen.
> Ich sach nur Palastrevolution!(Winterpokaldrama)
> 
> muß jetzt mal zur Schadensbegrenzung übergehen und physisch zu Hause bleiben.
> ...



Beklag Dich jetzt bloss net - wenn ich Deine WiPo-Punkte angucke, frag ich mich, wann Du schläfst 
Aber schade, dass Du nicht dabei bist  
Vielleicht holen wir die Runde noch mal spontan nach.


----------



## X-Präsi (18. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> habe gerade gelesen, daß ich morgen mein Auto
> bewegen muß!
> ...


Du musst zu dem Parkplatz vor dem Blockhausrestaurant. Adresse:

Donnersbergstr. 7, 67814 Dannenfels


----------



## X-Präsi (18. November 2006)

Sind soeben wieder vom Abfahren eingetrudelt - war dringend notwendig, denn einige Markierungen sind geändert (war wirklich schon ne Weile nicht mehr da ).

Aber dafür wissen wir jetzt ganz genau, was uns erwartet:

70% breite, kaum matschige Wege. 30% nette Singeltrails, teils rutschig wegen Felsen. Also griffigen Reifen aufziehen (z.B. Nobby Nic - der R.Ralph darf zuhause bleiben  ). Schutzblech könnte auch nix schaden.

Urige Rast in der Kronbuchenhütte (lasst Euch überraschen). Abschliessend noch geselliges Finale im Blockhausrestaurant (wer will kann natürlich auch schon heim ).
Denkt für die Rast bitte daran, was Trockenes zum Anziehen einzupacken, damits hinterher nicht ganz so frisch wird. 

Wettervorhersage ist durchwachsen. Denke, dass wir ab früher Nachmittag Regen haben werden. Also Regenjacke nicht vergessen.


----------



## Rockside (18. November 2006)

Mit dem Nachrücken wird's wohl nix mehr, zu viele vor mir. Also werd ich morgen selbst ein bischen Grundlage fahren.

Euch eine schöne Tour


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, um bei mir zuhause den Frieden zu erhalten muß ich leider absagen.
> Ich sach nur Palastrevolution!(Winterpokaldrama)
> 
> muß jetzt mal zur Schadensbegrenzung übergehen und physisch zu Hause bleiben.
> ...



Track gegen Plätzchen?! Wann sind sie denn fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (19. November 2006)

Tja, 

da sich kein anderer abmeldet, können werden wir wohl diesmal nicht dabeisein.   

Viel Spass auf der Tour, wir werden unsere WP-Punkte dann eher im Flachen einfahren  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Sorry, bei den Wettervorhersagen will ichs nicht riskieren die nächste Woche flach zu liegen  
http://www.wetterbote.de/Dannenfels-Wettervorhersage-1.html


----------



## Sparcy (19. November 2006)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an...
Somit wird ein Platz frei...


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2006)

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster (leichter Regen) sowie ein Blick auf die Wettervorhersage (mittlerweile für den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt) zwingt auch mich schweren Herzens zu einer Absage.
Nachdem ich erst eine Woche krank geschrieben war, ist mir das Risiko einfach zu groß.....  
Dem Rest wünsche ich trotzdem eine schöne und hoffentlich nicht zu nasse Tour  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jens77 (19. November 2006)

Mir ist das Wetter auch zu ungemütlich. Deswegen bleibe ich auch zu hause.
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. November 2006)

Da ich mich nicht so gut fühle, kann ich leider auch nicht dabei sein: wünsche euch aber viel Spass und vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück und es bleibt trocken von oben


----------



## maifelder (19. November 2006)

Bei mir in der schönen Eifel regnet es jetzt seit fast 12 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung.

Wie war Euer Wetter?


----------



## radicalric (19. November 2006)

Endlich wieder mal eine beinharte Tour; bei 4 Stunden im Dauerregen,
16!!!! Teilnehmern und 9 Grad.
Danke noch mal an Thomas für's Guiding, der bestens vorbereitet keine Mühen gescheut hat und gestern noch mal die Strecke abgefahren ist und teilweise die Bäume und Äste weggeräumt hat.
Ich hoffe, daß ein paar Photos, die ich mit der Kamera von Thomas geschossen habe, die Herbstimpressionen vom Donnersberg eingefangen hat.
Ich mußte leider ein wenig früher den Heimweg antreten, da ich mich um einen nassen Hund und ein schlotterndes Frauchen kümmern mußte.
Zu einer gelungenen Tour gehört schließlich auch ein toller Abschluß.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, daß auch in Zukunft die ein oder andere spontane Tour in diesem Winter angeboten wird.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## maifelder (19. November 2006)

radicalric schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal eine beinharte Tour; bei 4 Stunden im Dauerregen,
> 16!!!! Teilnehmern und 9 Grad.





Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. November 2006)

Jou, da will ich mich mal für die tolle Tour bedanken. Auch wenn wir es dem kleinen M.  (aus dem wird mal was )zu verdanken haben, dass sie stattfand  . Trotz Regen hat es , dank der netten Gruppe, doch Spass gemacht. Aber wir sind ja auch keine Weicheier, oder?


----------



## X-Präsi (19. November 2006)

Cooles Wetter! Coole Leute! Bei Sonne kann ja jeder fahren 

Hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht, Euch den Donnersberg etwas näher zu bringen. Werde mit Aju demnächst noch neue Trails erkunden und dann ein paar Variantenanbieten. Und vielleicht klappts ja dann auch mal mit ein bisschen mehr Aussicht vom Dach der Pfalz.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von heute


----------



## X-Präsi (19. November 2006)

und noch ein paar:


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Möchte mich auch zu später/früher Stund nochmals für die Tour bedanken; sehr schöne Wege, die wir bei trockenerem Wetter wiederholen  müssen. Anerkennung für den Präsi und seine Vorarbeit. Möge der "Racker" seinem Papa(und Mama) mal ne ruhige Nacht gönnen ...

Das doch einige von den "Beinharten" abgesagt hatten, war schon bedauerlich, aber dies hier  .....hmmm.... 



nix für ungud 

Edit: Präsi, des fünfte von dene fünf Bildlern häd isch gern in Normalgröße; kann isch Dir mei i-mehl Adress gäbbe ?

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder, wobei meine Kamera wohl leider auch innen unter dem Wetter gelitten hat und mit der Scharfeinstellung dann Probleme hatte (ich hab nur die ganz unbrauchbaren weggelassen): http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14863


----------



## radicalric (20. November 2006)

Mit einer guten Startvorbereitung und einem Boxenluder an der Seite macht sogar eine Tour bei Sauwetter Spaß!
Ihr solltet erst mal sehen was da los ist wenn wir bei Sonnenschein losfahren.
Bis zur nächsten Abendteuertour.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## X-Präsi (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Edit: Präsi, des fünfte von dene fünf Bildlern häd isch gern in Normalgröße; kann isch Dir mei i-mehl Adress gäbbe ?



Eih dann mal her damit. Schicks an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Eih dann mal her damit. Schicks an [email protected]



Bei der tour wurde ja mit allen Tricks gearbeitet: 
sogar Disco Trockeneis zur Steigerung der Dramaturgie. Geniale Idee. 

Kommt beim Carsten bestimmt als Desktophintergrund zu Ehren - oder aufs Kaminsims.

Wie ich sehe war es ja ne durchaus gelungene Tour. Habt Ihr noch ein paar Fotos in Petto?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. November 2006)

Jetzt, da meine regenaufgeweichten Fingerchen wieder tippfähig sind, wollt ich mich auch nochmal beim Chefguide für die herrlich mystische Do-Bergathmosphäre und die wandererleeren staubfreien Trails bedanken! Hätt fast nicht besser sein können!  

@ MTB-Cube: guggst Du mal da ein bisschen genauer hin: das was über'm Thorsten schwebt ist ein original MAGURA Bremsschirm. Die schnelleren unter uns Beinharten brauchen so eine Zusatzvorrichtung um nicht ausversehen mal durch zu viel Schwung auf die Ebbsch Seit zu schliddern      



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das doch einige von den "Beinharten" abgesagt hatten, war schon bedauerlich, aber dies hier  .....hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> nix für ungud


----------



## caroka (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei der tour wurde ja mit allen Tricks gearbeitet:
> sogar Disco Trockeneis zur Steigerung der Dramaturgie. Geniale Idee.
> 
> Kommt beim Carsten bestimmt als Desktophintergrund zu Ehren - oder aufs Kaminsims.
> ...



Hast Du die von MTK-Cube schon gesehen, die er unter seinem Profil abgespeichert hat? Da ist eine Frau dabei, die als die Augen zu hat oder den Mund verzieht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei der tour wurde ja mit allen Tricks gearbeitet:
> sogar Disco Trockeneis zur Steigerung der Dramaturgie. Geniale Idee.
> 
> Kommt beim Carsten bestimmt als Desktophintergrund zu Ehren - oder aufs Kaminsims....


GENAU  bzw.  für'n Bildschirmschoner uff dem A*****-Laptop (nebbe a paar weidere Pigs)



caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du die von MTK-Cube schon gesehen, die er unter seinem Profil abgespeichert hat? Da ist eine Frau dabei, die als die Augen zu hat oder den Mund verzieht.


Wenn's de ned fraiwillisch läschelds, mußde leider des nemme was übrisch blaibe dud
(Für die Bälzer: des wor hessisch for runneways).


----------



## X-Präsi (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> GENAU  bzw.  für'n Bildschirmschoner uff dem A*****-Laptop (nebbe a paar weidere Pics.



Damit das auch was wird, schick ich Dir mal die Originaldatei. Hoffe Du kommst mit 27 MB klar


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. November 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Damit das auch was wird, schick ich Dir mal die Originaldatei.


Viele Dang ach, es'is a gekomme. Is ja wärglisch ned viel übrisch geblibbe von de 11,5 cm Federwesch 



Präsi schrieb:


> Hoffe Du kommst mit 27 MB klar


Ob er da jetzt a bissi übbermüdded woar  ... ja ja, maahn Racker is jez 11 Joar ald, des woarn Zaide sach isch der, isch beneid Disch jetzt ned so arg (weche des wenische Schlaaf und die Nevve, die de bzw. Ihr brache dud), abber es is ach a schöne Zaid (besonners, wenn Ihr zu dritt erschlache im Bett zu jeder Tach un Nachzaid schlafe könnd)
Viele Dang nochemol.


----------



## X-Präsi (26. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> es is ach a schöne Zaid (besonners, wenn Ihr zu dritt erschlache im Bett zu jeder Tach un Nachzaid schlafe könnd)
> Viele Dang nochemol.



ich glaub ich weiss was Du meinst:


----------

